# Pex pipes?



## debraanne (Aug 29, 2008)

We need to replace our old galvinized plumbing and I've heard some stuff about Pex. Has anyone here used it? Is it better/worse than other options? Easier/harder to work with? Cheaper or more expensive?
Any info/opinions would be most appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 29, 2008)

The best thing to do is go to the local plumbing supply house and TALK to someone there. There are different types and companies. They will always try to sell you something but I would go with it if I where changing plumbing pipes.
Less expensive than copper, and easier and cheaper to install.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 29, 2008)

The plumbers I know will tell you that the proper equipment and the time you spend getting used to using Pex on your first Pex job, are the last time you will wonder if you've done the right thing. It's addictive, they will try to talk you into Pex every time. I had a plumber who refused to work with any other pipe. 
Never had a leak, never had a frozen pipe to burst, even when I had 3 houses under construction with no heat in mid winter. 
Pull off 30' of pipe and make 5 turns and use 2 connectors, one at each end. Great time saver and LOTS less fittings to buy!... after the first job anyway


----------



## debraanne (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
We are getting city water way out here in the boonies so that's why the new plumbing.  The water company will run it from the road into the house, but from there on it is our problem. There is some copper and some pvc and some galvanized pipes currently under there. House is over 100 years old.
Is Pex a DIY or is it best to hire a professional?
We have maybe 8-12 inches clearing under the house, but it's less than 15 feet from where the water comes into the house, and we've cut 2 holes in the floor to access the fixtures in the kitchen and bath.
It will probably be a couple of more months until they hook us up, but I want to be prepared and have heard that really old plumbing usually doesn't hold up well to new city water pressure (our current well has very low pressure).
Anyway, that's my story!


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 31, 2008)

You need to find out what's available in your area. InspectorD was right on track, but with only 8-12 inches clearance under your house, I'd definitely go with Pex because the CPVC fittings would drive me nuts.


----------



## kornkob (Sep 30, 2008)

Every PEX install I've seen has the one feature that makes it all worthwhile: a centralized cutoff manifold.  Every faucet is able to be cut off individually from a single easily reached location using clearly marked handles.  Like a breaker panel but for water.  

That alone would make it worthwhile, IMHO.


----------



## MoreTime (Feb 1, 2009)

Coming from a Plumber....PEX is the way to go.  They have all told you right, its easily installed you can use a manifold if you like , but 12" of clearance glad i m not the plumber,  there are several manufactures of PEX, as i use winsboro and have really good luck, the best way to put the connections on is a crimping tool, see if you can rent buy or even borrow PEX is the easiest by far.  Look on Ebay for tools.  Good luck


----------

